# Installation of Subs and an Amp In a 2012 Cruze LS



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS and I want to have my subs and amp installed and keep the stock cd player. The guys at Best Buy told me I needed a wiring kit from Metra but they do not have one for a 2012, only 2011. I am wondering if anyone knows if the 2011 kit from Metra would work for the 2012. I don't even know what parts I would need for it, Best Buy would be doing all the installing. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated! 

Essentially I would like to know what I need to do to get my subs and amp installed in this awesome car.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

They don't know what they're talking about. They are trying to rip you off. There is no need for a harness unless you install an aftermarket headunit, which you would need a new dashboard kit, etc. I highly suggest going to an audio shop to get this installed.


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Best Buy is by far the worst place I have ever dealt with for any car audio. Surprisingly I knew some knowledgeable people at Circuit City, but that might have just been a fluke. Definitely find a reputable car audio shop around you. If you don't know where to start looking, join a car audio forum and look at the regional section - find some place close by in case you ever have an issue you can bring it back to them.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

bestbuy is horrible for car audio but great for everything else! i suggest just buying a line ouput converter (LOC) and hooking it up to your speaker wires and wire it up that way. bestbuy sells a LOC for around $20


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Tell them only three things, and be very blunt when you tell them.
1. I want you to use a PAC Audio GM-AA44 Line out converter.
2. I want you to get remote power from the rear cigarette lighter outlet in the rear of the center console.
3. I want you to MOUNT my sub box so it doesn't shift weight when driving.

The first two will help keep you from having to splice into different wires and get possible electrical problems. The last one is mostly for safety and stability.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all of the great responses. I definitely will not be having them do it then. I appreciate all of the advice!


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

For the first point, did you mean part # AA-GM44? Pac-Audio.com Product Details

Also, how did you cram all that stuff in next to the radio? I took the radio trim piece off of my car and there doesn't look like much room in there. I was going to try to tap into the wires down by the seats where the wires go to the rear speakers.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's the part! It literally made the entire thing plug and play (with the exception of power, ground and remote, of course). It went in the void underneath the radio, behind the A/C controls.


----------

